# Al Mohler On Theological Liberalism and the Meaning of Words



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2013)

Very good article from Dr. Mohler on the relationship between Christianity and "words".

Here is a snippet:



> "Theological liberalism has destroyed scores of seminaries, divinity schools, and other institutions for the education of the ministry. Many of these schools are now extinct, even as the churches they served have been evacuated. Others linger on, committed to the mission of revising the Christian faith in order to make peace with the spirit of the age. These schools intentionally and boldly deny the pattern of sound words in order to devise new words for a new age — producing a new faith. As J. Gresham Machen rightly observed almost a century ago, we do not really face two rival versions of Christianity. We face Christianity on the one hand and, on the other hand, some other religion that selectively uses Christian words, but is not Christianity..."



AlbertMohler.com &ndash; Confessional Integrity and the Stewardship of Words


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 1, 2013)

Good article, Benjamin – thanks!


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 1, 2013)

I thought that was a great article and thank you for sharing it. What we say and confess has to have meaning or there is no point in saying that. I am not a philosopher or linguist so I do not think I am qualified to talk about things how words get their meaning, but just as a matter of Christian ethics I think we need to get back to calling men who confess one thing but preach another liars. It is a lie to take a vow, as it means to you and not the larger community. We are told to let our yeses be yes and our noes noes, and that applies when we publicly proclaim to be one thing but are in fact another. As a culture we have subbed out swearing to the moon and stars, to swearing but to our meaning.


----------

